# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  construction signs

## prof_montoya

Hi guys, 
As OB, am I required to (or should I as good practice) put up appropriate signs at my construction site.  eg.  No entry to unauthorised persons.  Danger construction site. Must wear safety equipment while on site.  Builder (my) contact details. ETC? 
Thanks 
Carlos

----------


## manofaus

yes
and have a first aid kit, and a first aid register, and a list of contact numbers in case of an emergency, and a designated lay down area, and a designated waste material area.... and blah blah....... but who checks? Only when you have an accident....... 
(workcover can do a spot check, or the council who issued you with a construction certificate)

----------


## ringtail

Most OB's up here just have a sign with their name and OB number on it and thats it. No other signage, no temp fencing etc...  Only time there is drama is if there is a complaint and the nazis turn up.

----------

